# Wicket: Pfad zu HTML Dateien ändern/erweitern



## KuhTee (28. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin gerade dabei, ein Framework für größeres Webprojekt auszuwählen und hänge gerade an Wicket. Unter anderen eine Anforderung wäre, dass der Clientseitige Code (im Falle von Wicket also das HTML mit den Wicket Attributen) an einem beliebigen Ort liegen kann. Nach etwas Suchen habe ich in desem Artikel (https://cwiki.apache.org/WICKET/control-where-html-files-are-loaded-from.html) das hier gefunden:

```
IResourceSettings resourceSettings = getResourceSettings();
resourceSettings.addResourceFolder("");
```
Scheint absolut genau das zu sein, was ich brauche. Nur... gibt es unter Wicket 6 offenbar nicht mehr 

Leider scheint das Wiki von Wicket nicht immer unbedingt up-to-date zu sein. Gilt offenbar leider auch für andere Quellen, bin bei der Suche irgendwie immer wieder da gelandet. Was wäre der zu empfehlende Weg? Wichtig wäre, dass es beliebig viele Orte geben kann, an denen die HTML Dateien ablegt sind.


----------



## a11158 (29. Okt 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
How to change the html file location in Wicket

ich würde mir das aber gut überlegen, ob das WIRKLICH notwendig ist.


----------



## KuhTee (29. Okt 2012)

Also danke erstmal, aber im Endeffekt steht da das gleiche wie in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel 
Naja, mal schauen, ob die umständlichere Lösung in Wicket 6 noch funktioniert.

Und ja, das ist absolut unabdingbar und notwendig. Das ist eine elementare Kerneigenschaft der geplanten Software und nicht nur ein Nice-to-have. Daher muss ich natürlich schauen, ob Wicket passt. Bisher siehts aber eigentlich sehr gut und interessant aus.


----------

